# Cold Winter Nights and Snow



## Lindsayanng (Oct 1, 2010)

So Bug is my first small dog ever, and our beagle LOVES the cold, so i want to make sure that our Chihuahua is comfortable.. 

Question #1

basically, we make both dogs potty outside. No pee pads ever. This means I need to maintain that throughout the winter. We will shovel an area when it snows so he doesn't have to trek through snow, but does he need boots? His feet are soo small, i don't know how much he feet need protecting from the snow. I have already sewn a bunch of jackets for him.. I have even contemplated sewing him an underarmor (the stuff you wear under clothes to keep you warm when you snowboard) body suit with a butt/weenie flap hahaha.. So how bundled does a Chihuahu need to be to spent 10 minutes, 15 minutes and 30 minutes outside??

Question #2
I sleep with my bedroom really cold. I get night sweats and generally sleep with the AC on even when its snowing outside. The bedroom gets freezing/ My husband hates it and wears a hoodie and layers to bed, my Beagle loves it (he HATES any type of heat) Currently the room is cold, but not as cold as it is going to get, but even so, I worry about the temp. 

Bug does sleep in the same bed as Cappy so he snuggles with him, but he's not a blanket digger, so he's never under blankets where i'd like him to be. 

I am trying to avoid "Pajamas" because I know its not good for dogs to sleep in clothes, but i'm not sure what else to do.. 

I have been considering getting a pet bed warmer to leave on, but my husband is a little apprehensive because it might make Cappy uncomfortable and will raise our electric bill.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not sure on the puppy in the cold outdoor as I live in Texas, but I have known people when I lived in Idaho to buy the heating pads, the safest rating one you can find, and turn them on the lowest setting under a blanket. I would never recommend an unprotected one as a sleeping pup may get hurt from direct contact, who knows.

I myself haven't tried this as my 2 are heat machines but we sleep with the average temp of 71, the pups sleep in the room with the thermostat, we don't run the fan at night in there but they can tolerate that fine and Godric isn't a blanket snuggler either.

I feel bad even suggesting this because I find it ridiculous, but I did see last year where they had "dog snuggies" which is basically a blanket that attaches to them if you're really worried.


----------



## Lindsayanng (Oct 1, 2010)

haha we actually did contemplate a dog snuggie and since i am pretty good with a sewing machine I made one, but because he moves around a lot at night he comes out of it. 

The average tempurature in our bedroom is 60 degrees, sometimes even colder.. I know, i wish i could raise it, but I would never get to sleep without it. 

Anyways, there are dog specific heating pads that only get to 102 (he nature dog body temp) and only turn on when the dog is laying on it, but they are expensive and even more expensive to run.. 

I was HOPING that maybe someone had a good 7 hour heating solution that included warm water bottles, microwavable something or other.. I don't know..


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe a good insulated bed with a doggy door? Such as an igloo bed, I forget what they are but there is a thread floating around here somewhere, danish design maybe?


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

It snows here occasionally in the winter. We usually will clear an area that they can recognize as their "potty spot". 
Tried boots, tried socks with no-slip bottoms... I hate them just as much as the pups do. lol. They always get wet, slip off, throw their steps out of whack, just a pain basically.
Jackets are a must. Lo takes the longest to go potty (10min at the most) so sometimes I will put a sweatshirt under her jacket since I know she'll be out there for awhile, but the cold weather makes my SC boy go potty real quick, then he runs back inside even faster. lol. I'm guessing my LC boy isn't going to need more than a jacket, his fur keeps him pretty warm! But we'll see this winter. 

As for sleeping, my husband can only sleep when it's cold, too. Generally we sleep in 58-65 degrees. The pups cuddle with me, we keep each other warm.  We have a heating blanket that heats up each side separately so there are some nights my side/the pups side we turn on. I wouldn't use a heating pad and let them sleep on it all night by themselves though. I know it has been done and people do it, but personally it would be a constant worry for me. 

Where do you live? When it starts to get real cold, just make sure there ARE blankets around and he may surprise you and climb underneath if he gets cold enough.  CPRCheetah makes these awesome little snuggiebags. Do a search for them on here and you'll see what I mean!!


----------



## Lindsayanng (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmm i never thought about making a room within the room.. our bedroom is tiny, and if we did that he would have to sleep without Cappy//


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

We used to sleep cooler, somewhere around 68 and we had our girl in her kennel with the entire thing covered up with a thick blanket. We kept a pocket open for oxygen of course but she cuddled up in there and needed coaxing out some days :]

I think LovesMyPups is right and he'll surprise you when it gets cold. Dogs have no self torment train of thought, if they're hungry they'll eat, cold etc. so I think he'll let you know. Just be sure to provide him with anything he may need and I think you'll be fine.

I also second the snuggle bag, I've considered making one myself!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

I live in Michigan and our winters are pretty harsh. Gizmoe gets his shivers and refuses to wear and type of jacket. i usually just shovel a path and he goes potty pretty quickly. I had never had a problem with him getting sick or his feet (im sure hes gotten his tolerance for it). The only thing is they do get dry so i usually rub some vaseline on them or some type of plain ol' lotion. As for your room yes, get a heating pad, and automatic shut off and some blankets and if he gets cold he will cuddle. Gizmoe loooves heating pads/blankets. They don't like being cold.


----------



## Lindsayanng (Oct 1, 2010)

Well its good to know that others in colder climates still have their dogs potty outside when there's snow. Everyone I talked to said Pee pads, and I am personally not a fan of those.. Not with another dog and 5 cats in the house. 

As for the night time, it does make sense that if he's cold, he'll let me know..but he is SUCH a quiet and timid dog I am not too sure. 

I probably won't put him in a kennel or make a room within a room because then I will have to separate him from Cappy which will be detrimental to him (he LOVES his Cappy). I am thinking more and more than I might get a pad.. 

I made a type of bed "pod" where it almost looked like an open clam shell but he wouldn't sleep in it - i dont think he likes to be confined (odd for a Chihuahua I think).


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

I was looking for something for Cin to stay warm at night and came across these..

Warming Pad for Dog Beds: K&H Pet Products Microwaveable Dog Bed Warmer

and

Dog crate pad: Kennel Pad: Drs. Foster and Smith Self-Warming Crate Pad

Heated Dog Bed: Self-Warming Rectangle Dog Bed at Drs. Foster and Smith

The top one is a heat pad you can microwave and then put in a dog bed for more warmth. The other two are 'self-heating' dog beds. Basically it reflects the heat they emit back up to them so that they stay warmer. Then when its warm out you can flip them over and it doesn't emit the heat back and is a 'normal' dog bed. I've been considering ordering one of these, but haven't yet. Cin has been sleeping with me lately so hasn't needed it right now.. =P


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

We live in Colorado and Draco has been going outside for his business since day one. When it snows we shovel a long path for him. He does not wear a coat or boots because he goes out and pees or poos in record time and flies back in. He does wear a coat if we walk outside in the winter but the boots he refuses. When he starts lifting his legs to get them off the ground, I know his feet are cold and it is time to pick him up.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Depending on where you live & how cold it gets outside you'll have to be careful he doesn't get too cold. Midgie hates going outside in the winter & unless I'm out there with her, she won't go. We live in Tennessee so it doesn't get real cold for too long. I think Midgie & I would freeze in all your houses. We keep our close to 80 degrees with fans on, but I'm a warm weather person any way.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I live in England it's wet cold and miserable and it's just October

Ha I toilet trained daisy in the snow however I'm concerned about walks the salt and grit the pavements here my friend said her dogs use to scream in pain from that so I think I'm gonna make them look ridiculous with boots


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

As for the winter pottying, Zoey wouldn't even dream of going potty in the snow, so we have her pad trained. But you might want to get some boots for your little one. My hubby has severe asthma so likes it cold, so we have a room air conditioner in our room that runs all year long, so I have an electric blanket that my dogs snuggle under. Another option are microwavable rice bags --I make flat matts, Zoey loves them gets so excited when she sees me get them out of the microwave, and then there is also the 'snuggle disks' that you heat up in the microwave
Amazon.com: Pet Supply Imports SnuggleSafe Pet Heating Pad: Kitchen & Dining A rice bag/matt or disc wouldn't raise the electric bill.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

If you are worried about the electric bill... as many of us are.... I think there are heat pads that you warm in the microwave, slip under their covers...and they stay warm for several hours.... maybe Google for them....


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I was going to suggest what jan said also. Plus it's safer. I'd worry about my little chewing and getting a "shock". lol
Leila doesn't bury under blankets, but i'm gonna make her something like one of the cuddle sacks and try to get her to. We turn our heat down at night to save because gas heating costs so much.
It gets really cold and snows alot here in the winter from nov-march usually. Well just cold in nov. but occasionally it will snow. I' d like to get one of those heating things for leila  
I am curious how leila will do in snow, cold air and wet grass doesn't seem to bother her yet. Although sometimes she does the "tripod" pee. haha.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would suggest the microwave heated discs as well, or a heated bed. 60 degrees and lower, all night is way to cold if the pup has no way to get warm. As for outside potty, if it's quick, I would just suggest a coat. The booties don't really stay on their feet, and makes it very awkward for walking even if you are able to get them to stay on long enough to get out of the door.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

My chi is half bald I put a regular human heating pad on for him the temp in my house is 77 usually with the heat on but because he is so bald and DISPISES wearing any type of clothing these days I put the heating pad on for him. When I am in the room with him I leave it on. At night he crawls under the blanket with me so i turn the pad off. 

As for going outside I make him wear a winter coat put it on beofr ehe goes out and take it off when he comes in since he hates clothing. Because his feet are so sensitive I bought dog socks for him I put them on when he goes out and off when he comes in otherwise he lifts his feet outside and won't do his business they are thin enough so it isn't that weird for him to wear them he does walk a bit funny in them though but it works. You can probably make them yourself or even buy them at petsmart I got a bunch when winter was over and everything was 80% off I paid $1.99 for them regualr $9.99 also I've seen them for sale on ebay for cheap.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Both of mine go outside in the winter, I don't use pads. I just shovel a path for them and they are in and out very quickly, like 1 or two minutes, that fast. I don't use boots, I find them useless as they can't really walk in them and they just fall off. I put a jacket on them on really cold days. If your Chi is out there for 5 minutes or more on a cold Winter day, I would definitely use a coat.

As for your bedroom, the temp sounds way too cold for a person, let alone a chi. I couldn't take that. You husband must be a saint! :lol: Do you have central air and the entire house is this cold or do you just use an air conditioner in the bedroom window, for instance? If you just have it this cold in the bedroom, I would let you chi sleep in a bed in another room where it's warmer. I think the pads you heat up are a good idea too plus lots of blankets. An igloo type bed (one with a covered top) to keep the heat in would be good too.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*You can keep the snow for me Michiganders*

I too am from Michigan.When I lived there I would go to the mailbox
thru the snow in my bare feet.My dad always
did the same thing.I did it here for the first 2 yrs
but now I live in Ohio and Im a softie.
We keep it 69 degrees year round.I cant take the heat
and now I get gout in fall.Dahlia has a baby blanket
she sleeps with now and she loves to wrap in it while
we hang out each evening.I sure dont miss all that knee
deep snow up there!


----------



## Lindsayanng (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the suggestions. I actually found an old rice heating pad that I used to use when I hurt my back.. It only really lasts 3 hours or so, so i know it's not the best solution. I will have to look into the other microwavable ones to see if there are ones that can last 7 hours. 

I dont worry about him chewing the electric pads. They would be covered up and he really isn't a chewer anyways. I guess i'm lucky - neither of my dogs are. 

And yes, my husband is pretty much a saint. The bedroom is FREEZING and I wish it didn't have to be, but yea, its always about 55-65 in the bedroom, the colder the better.. and even then sometimes i STILL get night sweats. 

I am pretty good at sewing, so I will try my hand at making some socks out of some type of water resistant material like under armor or neoprene. I can probably take apart one of those soft lunch boxes or laptop sleeves made out of the neoprene. 

Thanks again for all of the great suggestions. Will keep everyone updated


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

sounds like you need to get something from your doc to help with those night sweats.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a regular heating pad wrapped in fleece for Bizkit. The heating pad is on low and is attached to a timer which is on only overnight. He's 8 y.o. so he doesn't chew--no concerns there. The heating pad is in the bottom of his bed under a fluffy pad. I don't know for sure but I cannot imagine that it's very expensive to run one little heating pad overnight (and we do this year round). Given what I pay for their food and treats and spend at the vet, what's a couple more dollars...

As for letting them out when it's cold/snowy, we just put them out long enough to do their business. No boots but I do put a coat on Bizkit when it's really cold.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Mine wear these little fleece jackets when it starts getting cold. I like them because they fit nicely and they dont have "sleeves", Reese hates having anything around his legs. I think the price is good too.
PETCO Pup Crew Navy & Light Blue Fleece Dog Jacket at PETCO
Its still in the mid 60s here during the day, but has been dropping into the 30s at night so theyve already had to start wearing them when they potty at night. Ive ordered heavier jackets for when the snow hits and the temp really drops, theyre fleece lined and water proof nylon on the outside, again with no sleeves. I ordered these, but they havent arrived yet so I cant speak to the fit, etc, but they had a great range of sizes.
Republic of Paws Dog Parkas, Jackets, and Apparel | Cloak & Dawggie Waterproof Sport Parka
As for at night, both of my guys are burrowers and cuddle under a blanket in their dog bed or crate, and LOVE to get under the covers in our bed. We have just started to let Miley (6 months) in our bed at night because I like the room cool for sleeping too and we dont want her to get chilled as she is blue and has such a thin coat.
Maybe you could let him sleep in your bed and cuddle up to your hubby at night? They can use each other for warmth!
I hear you on not wanting to use potty pads, etc, I think the beauty of having a dog vs cats etc, is they can potty OUTSIDE. I hope you have better luck than I did last winter...Reese would hurry and pee outside and then sneak off and poop in the house just so he didnt have to linger out in the cold


----------



## Lindsayanng (Oct 1, 2010)

Reese - BUG DOES THAT TOO!!! He pees right when he goes outside and then we are out there for ever waiting for him to poo.. But as soon as he gets into the house and I turn my back, he's pooed on the rug!! Stupid little dogs!

He is making strides towards being a better housetrained dog and I would die if i had to switch them over to pee pads for winter. I agree that dogs, no matter what size, should go potty outside.. Not to mention outside is extremely stimulating and makes an all around happier dog. 

As for the cold weather clothes, I do some sewing. I have already made a double thick fleece lined military jacket. Posted pics here 

I am always trying to get my husband to cuddle with him at night. He does a lot of the nights, but because I keep the room cold, my husband often has stuffed noses and moves a lot. He also sleeps REALLY soundly, and doesn't want to crush him. 

If i didn't have such bad sweats, I would let him cuddle with me, but even his little body would swelter me.


----------

